# Gurkha sent me a care package



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

I went on the Gurkha website about a week ago and requested some free literature about their different blends. Today I received in the mail:

1. Catalog that I requested

2. A Gurkha hat

3. Leather cigar case -- I opened the case and found 3 cigars inside. A Legend 1887, a G3, and a Regent.

Has anyone else experienced this? Am I just a lucky guy, or do they do this for everyone? Just a heads up in case it's a standard thing, you guys might be able to get some free cigars.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very cool!
Thanks for the info.:tu
I'm heading there right now....

BTW, the site is:
http://www.gurkhacigars.com/


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

First I've heard of it, but it may be worth looking into...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

yes sir, thanks for the info. I have not heard of it before... but I hope to hear about it again!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice of them. Their cigars aren't that good, but their CS is great. :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Nice of them. Their cigars aren't that good, but their CS is great. :tu


:tpd:

I like a few Gurkhas but most of them just don't do anything for me. They are horrible but I prefer other brands!!:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I like hats to I wrote them a love letter. I'm hoping they show me the love the same way they did Mullett.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

the hat is not that cool, but i'm thinking about ordering a "catalog" about 3 times/year!

I actually like some of their cigars, especially the Titan and Beast variety.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welp, gonna give 'er a try . . . .


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Signed up.....We'll see what happens.:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. There's a fair amount of Gurkha hating that goes on in CS, but there are those of us who enjoy them. Not every manufacturer is going to make a stick or even a series of sticks that appeal to everyone. IMO, though, it's a little harsh to label an entire line as terrible. There are sticks I don't like -- but I wouldn't dissuade someone from smoking on if they had never tried it. Who knows? Their palette may think a Swisher Sweet is better than an Opus.

As for the little Gurkha gift received -- awesome. I love when companies recognize the value in taking care of their customers and potential customers. Hope you enjoy the sticks. I like the Regent a great deal.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have one of those leather cases I think. Is it the tan leather one with k hansotia on the front and the two snaps? They're catalog is gorgeous too, thought I'm not too much of a fan of their cigars, especially not at msrp.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I got the same care package about a month ago. Recommended it to my bro in-laws and they heard nothing, so I figured the care packages were kahpoot.

It was definitely a surprise though.

I like Gurkha's!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm with you. I just tried a Padron 3000 and I don't see the raving over Padron. It wasn't bad just not great. I have a 2000 to try I'll see how that one goes.

I've also tried a few Arturo Fuente's.... again not sure what all the noise is about. I was bombed a few SG's, maybe I need to pull one out and see where it goes.

On the other hand, I've yet to meet the Gurkha I didn't at least enjoy if not out right like. Gengis Kahn (I had one that was a bit dried up and it still tasted awesome, maybe I'll find another one day), Beauty, Legend, all great. The Titan, Beast, and a few others good at the devil site prices.

Great thing cigars, plenty to choose from. Little gifts from companies can go a long ways to building a customer base.



massphatness said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure. There's a fair amount of Gurkha hating that goes on in CS, but there are those of us who enjoy them. Not every manufacturer is going to make a stick or even a series of sticks that appeal to everyone. IMO, though, it's a little harsh to label an entire line as terrible. There are sticks I don't like -- but I wouldn't dissuade someone from smoking on if they had never tried it. Who knows? Their palette may think a Swisher Sweet is better than an Opus.
> 
> As for the little Gurkha gift received -- awesome. I love when companies recognize the value in taking care of their customers and potential customers. Hope you enjoy the sticks. I like the Regent a great deal.


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I did the same thing few weeks ago and about two to three weeks after, I received a UPS box containing a leather carrier with 3 cigars inside, a catalog, and an additional 5 cigars - a total of eight cigars and a hat! I was totally surprised by the package, since I was only expecting to receive an envelope containing a catalog.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Nice of them. Their cigars aren't that good, but their CS is great. :tu


I agree with you here. What is more important? Maybe if they were not giving so much away, they wouldn't have to charge so much for their sticks...Just my opinion


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh lord...Gurkha is about to get more "catalog" requests this week than it ever has! :r

Jason


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I sent them a request. Even if I don't get anything, I'd like to see the catalog. I resigned myself to not liking most of the gurkha line I'd had, then the other day, I had a legend, and it was GOOOD.. So, maybe its time to give them another shot?
Scott


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

And therein lies the beauty of cigars, and life in general. Different strokes for different folks. I like most of the Gurkhas I have smoked. And I like most of the women I have met. But there are always a few uglies in every crowd.
:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

That's funny (and true), I don't care who ya are!!!



rizzle said:


> And therein lies the beauty of cigars, and life in general. Different strokes for different folks. I like most of the Gurkhas I have smoked. And I like most of the women I have met. But there are always a few uglies in every crowd.
> :chk


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

I sent my request, hoping for the best!!!!!:ss


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Request sent.... fingers crossed


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

The Regent is a terriffic cigar.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Signed up for their news letter and requested a copy of their catalog. I've heard both good and bad. I've only had one and I liked it, but it was in a sampler, back when I first started smoking cigars. May try some others to see what they do for me.

Thanks for the post/link!
:tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Oh lord...Gurkha is about to get more "catalog" requests this week than it ever has! :r
> 
> Jason


:r

They have one from me, i know that for sure :ss


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Volt said:


> I'm with you. I just tried a Padron 3000 and I don't see the raving over Padron. It wasn't bad just not great.


Volt! Brother! You wound me! :ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Most of the people who hate on Gurkha do it because they think is cool to do so... I am sure most would fail a blind taste test...


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, I am rather fond of Gurkhas. :ss


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I bit as well...We'll see if I get anything. They need a few more cigars in the line and need to spiff up the boxes too. Talk about over doing it!!!

Sent in a card months ago to Montecristo for a 3 pak sampler....got it a few days ago.

You NEVER know!!

:cb


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Still waitin for mine


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Oh lord...Gurkha is about to get more "catalog" requests this week than it ever has! :r
> 
> Jason


They just got one out of me today!


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

My experience so far with Gurkha is that the higher end stuff is very good. I think the Gurkha Legend is commensurate to the $10 cigars from other super premium brands. How can you not like chocolate, coffee, nuts, and cedar all at the same time? :2


----------



## drporter (Mar 15, 2008)

I sent in a request about 3 weeks ago - and haven't heard anything. No hurt feelings but the care package seems to be a random thing. Or maybe you have to say the right things.

As to the cigars, I like a few, but they do seem to have a problem with exploding wrappers that, for me, takes away from the enjoyment. When they are on though they can be very tasty. And I love that perfecto shape that they do well.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Mullet said:


> I went on the Gurkha website about a week ago and requested some free literature about their different blends. Today I received in the mail:
> 
> 1. Catalog that I requested
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this Mullet, Got my care package today, same as yours. Very cool. :ss Yeah and it almost got me killed. Came home from work and my wife points to the big box on the table "And what is that??" Did I drunk buy from the devil site??? OH NO Gurkha!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thumper2672 said:


> Volt! Brother! You wound me! :ss


Sorry, so far tried a Padron 2000 and a 3000 and I'm just not feeling Padron. I may buy a different one one day and see where it leads.....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

You obviously have great taste in cigars :tu



Mullet said:


> My experience so far with Gurkha is that the higher end stuff is very good. I think the Gurkha Legend is commensurate to the $10 cigars from other super premium brands. How can you not like chocolate, coffee, nuts, and cedar all at the same time? :2


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I just made a request for a catalog too! Hope to get a package too.
I really like their legend. Awesome cigar.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

OSIRIS said:


> Thanks for posting this Mullet, Got my care package today, same as yours. Very cool. :ss Yeah and it almost got me killed. Came home from work and my wife points to the big box on the table "And what is that??" Did I drunk buy from the devil site??? OH NO Gurkha!!


haha same thing happened to me man. When I saw the box I thought to myself, "oh crap I was drunk the other night and I probably ordered something." My wife gave me the same "look." She still doesn't believe me that it was free.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Mullet said:


> haha same thing happened to me man. When I saw the box I thought to myself, "oh crap I was drunk the other night and I probably ordered something." My wife gave me the same "look." She still doesn't believe me that it was free.


Yeah My wife kept giving me this "You're Full of #*[email protected]!" look. Right up until i showed here the letter they packed along. It should start out, Dear Wife or Girlfriend.....


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Big D said:


> Still waitin for mine


:tpd::tpd::tpd::hn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Big D said:


> Still waitin for mine


:tpd: I signed up as soon as I saw this; haven't heard a thing from them yet.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Stupid is as stupid does...let's see what happens. If nothing else, I'll get my hands on more bathroom reading.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Big D said:


> Still waitin for mine


:tpd: Gurkhas are love em or hate em, and there's some of them I do enjoy, so bring on the freebies!!:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

OSIRIS said:


> Right up until i showed here the letter they packed along. It should start out, Dear Wife or Girlfriend.....


You should work in marketing dude...that's a winner right there. 
:ss


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just got mine literally 2 minutes ago. I thought it was the pipe baccy I was waiting on, so I was surprised. Got an Ancient Warrier hat, the leather pouch with 3 nice stogies to boot!


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> Just got mine literally 2 minutes ago. I thought it was the pipe baccy I was waiting on, so I was surprised. Got an Ancient Warrier hat, the leather pouch with 3 nice stogies to boot!


How many days did it take them to send it to you?

Jason


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Joining the bandwagon.... I like the sticks. The Nep. Warr. is to die for, and on C-bid it comes out to 3 bucks a stick.. cant beat that with a stick...ha ha... ok not so funny.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

OSIRIS said:


> Thanks for posting this Mullet, Got my care package today, same as yours. Very cool. :ss Yeah and it almost got me killed. Came home from work and my wife points to the big box on the table "And what is that??" Did I drunk buy from the devil site??? OH NO Gurkha!!


I received mine today as well. My situation was quite similar....I got a call at work from my wife asking "What have you ordered without telling me now"???????? I tell her to open it up and if it says Gurkha, that it's free stuff I signed up for, and I haven't ordered ANYTHING from ANYWHERE without her knowing. I ought to start spending as much on cigars as she does on stuff we don't really have to have, but we'd be living in a box somewhere in no time. :r


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> How many days did it take them to send it to you?
> 
> Jason


Apparently just 11 days ago is when I signed up. It seemed like a month really, but just signed up as soon as I saw this thread which was on the 20th. So it was quicker than I thought. Shipped via UPS.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I did the same thing with Don Pepin. I was told to use the website.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Got mine today. Hat, case, 3 gars (Legend, Titan, and Beast) :ss


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

Still waiting on mine. I too ordered the day this post originated. Based on all these post, I'm hoping I get it today now too.


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

Care to elaborate? Did you just email them? I'd love to try some Pepin's to see what the hype is about before throwing down that kind of money. Thanks.



bonggoy said:


> I did the same thing with Don Pepin. I was told to use the website.


----------



## doubleaction (Mar 23, 2008)

Very cool submitted my info and no just waiting, thanks for great find!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yea Baby!!!!! Got mine today. I'm on the road traveling and called to say hey to the wife. She said I had a box and I thought, bomb, nope. The address is from Miami. I ordered some Tats yetserday and I'm thinking someone mis-read my free shipping and did next day.

Nope, I have a hat, 3 cigar case (she says is nice) and 3 Gurkhas. One she could not figure out, one Napelese Warrior (I love all things Caneroon), and

one Beauty!!!! That's $30 IF you can find it at a B&M. Even on cbid I can't afford them. This is a stick I have wanted to try for a long time. Much RG for you :chk:chk:chk


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I ordered my catalog on friday night so i am waiting for mine. Hope I am as lucky as u folks.


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Mullet. I got my Gurkha care package today too. Interested to try a few others, I've only had a Legend so far.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

I just sent a request! Keeping my fingers crossed!! Do they do this with all catalog requests?


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

It seems like it is hit & miss but one can hope for a lil' freebie from Gurhka - would be a nice surprise - especially the leather cigar case - very nice touch.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Nice of them. Their cigars aren't that good, but their CS is great. :tu


Dont listen to this guy he hates Gurkha. I will be asking for some of their fine literature though. :tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Still waiting on mine. I signed up the day this was started as well. I'm super excited though!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Just got my package, the catalog, a Gurkha hat, the beautful leather case, and 3 cigars, a Titan, a Beauty, and one that I can't identify,band comes to a point at the bottom, no cedar, bottom of the bad is orange fringed with gold and above the orange is the word crest on a black background. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine last night, a hat, case and 3 cigars - Beauty, Beast and Shaggy


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

taltos said:


> Just got my package, the catalog, a Gurkha hat, the beautful leather case, and 3 cigars, a Titan, a Beauty, and one that I can't identify,band comes to a point at the bottom, no cedar, bottom of the bad is orange fringed with gold and above the orange is the word crest on a black background. Any ideas on this one?


maybe one of these?:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-ZMA&cat=3


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> maybe one of these?:
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-ZMA&cat=3


Actually CI did have the answer under the RTDA notes, it is a new cigar called Crest that is being introduced. I am amazed at the expense that Gurhka has gone to with these mailings.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

taltos said:


> Actually CI did have the answer under the RTDA notes, it is a new cigar called Crest that is being introduced. I am amazed at the expense that Gurhka has gone to with these mailings.


They can afford to....with the cash they charge for their sticks, their CEOs are busy taking "treasure baths".










Treasure Bath!! Treasure Bath!!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

psu08 said:


> Care to elaborate? Did you just email them? I'd love to try some Pepin's to see what the hype is about before throwing down that kind of money. Thanks.


I emailed them requesting more information about their cigars. I was told it's all in their website.

Pepin's prices are higher than most but they are not that expensive. Most cigars are under 10 dollars. Holts sells samplers for around 50 dollars.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Got mine last night, a hat, case and 3 cigars - Beauty, Beast and Shaggy


Ditto. And been wanting to try them all. Thanks Kazad.:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

got mine today! But for some reason they sent me two?:r

2hats, 2leather cases, 2beasts, 2beauties, 2 crests.


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> I emailed them requesting more information about their cigars. I was told it's all in their website.
> 
> Pepin's prices are higher than most but they are not that expensive. Most cigars are under 10 dollars. Holts sells samplers for around 50 dollars.


I get it now....I misunderstood your first post. Guess I won't bother emailing them now. Thanks. Still hoping my gurkha package arrives today...


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Mine did arrive today. Awesome freebie!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Getting the 3 cigars for free is cool, but all of their smokes look the same. How do you figure out what you've got? I see that one of them is the new "Crest". One says Titan, but searching for Gurkha Titan on CI yields no results. The other one has a copper colored band and a sloppy frazzled end.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Razorhog said:


> Getting the 3 cigars for free is cool, but all of their smokes look the same. How do you figure out what you've got? I see that one of them is the new "Crest". One says Titan, but searching for Gurkha Titan on CI yields no results. The other one has a copper colored band and a sloppy frazzled end.


The Titan is a seriously expensive cigar and the one with the sloppy end is one of the Shaggy line, not sure which one. Both supposed to be good cigars and not cheap.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow. Just got this via UPS. The hat is not a cheap ass hat either, its got the lettering along the brim and is heavy duty. The leather case is nice too, very good quality. Came in a big box. Really nice......


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

UPS man just stopped by. In addition to the hat and really nice case, I got a Beast, Titan, and what appears to be a Shaggy. I'm impressed!


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

Got mine today as well. I received a Beauty, Beast, and Crest along with the pouch and hat.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

taltos said:


> The Titan is a seriously expensive cigar and the one with the sloppy end is one of the Shaggy line, not sure which one. Both supposed to be good cigars and not cheap.


Wow, I looked up the prices on Gurkhas. They are very proud of them! I'll take some for free but more than likely won't be buying any :ss


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

whats the website? gurka.com im assuming?:chk


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

44MAG said:


> whats the website? gurka.com im assuming?:chk


http://www.gurkhacigars.com/gurkha_catalogrequest.cfm


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up this is a bandwagon I've got to hop on. I'm not a huge Gurkha fan, but once in a while they surprise me like with the shaggy, or the G3 which for the record was amazing.


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

TY,TY:chk


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Got mine today as well. I received a Beauty, Beast, and Crest along with the pouch and hat.


:tpd: Same package here today. That makes 4 out of 5 days (even the mailman has to rest on sundays) that stogies arrived at my house! Damn, this slope is seriously slippery!!
:ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

can anyone take pics of the package?

stearns


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Got mine today and was totally knocked out, nice all the way around!!:ss


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Signed up when it first came out but nothing has come so far. Unfortunately, it probably won't, as most places see the University address and balk at idea of shipping to a poor college student. Although, I'll maintain hope.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea, i hope i don't have that same issue pop up. I am really kinda stoked to see if i get this free stuff -- fingers crossed. About how long has it been taking for people to get their stuff?


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

im waiting on my mines too , got my fingers crossed


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger on this. And now the waiting game begins.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Sent in my request 03-21-2008, around 05:24 PM and got this today.









I've not tried a Gurkha since my first CI sampler. Now I've got three to try for free a Beauty, Crest and a Beast. I like free.
:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

For those still awaiting thier "Gurkha Bomab", this is what mine looked like:


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Volt said:


> For those still awaiting thier "Gurkha Bomab", this is what mine looked like:


Thats what mine looked like except the hat is different. I like yours better :tu

Mine has the Gurkha name and then Avenger G5 under it. Very nice hat BTW !

I just gifted a few to everyone I could think of.

Hope they get them if not oh well I got mine.

Chas


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I definitely could use a small travel case for my cigars. And who knows maybe I'll find some cigars I like.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Of course everyone's opinion is different, but both my wife and I took a liking to the case. Just has a touch of class to it. Never seen one like it.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Got mine today, extra RG to Mullet for finding this and tipping us all off!

:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Worth a try! Here goes!


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Came home to mine sitting on my table(and a cpl questions from the wife... 

How freaking cool!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Got mine today. I don't think I'll ever wear the hat (mine said "Ancient Warrior") but the cigars are certainly worth a try and the case is quite nice.


----------



## Marklar MM (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I requested the catalog yesterday night. Hopefully it comes soon. Can't turn down free cigars now, can I?  Not to mention the case looks rather nice.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> Got mine today. I don't think I'll ever wear the hat (mine said "Ancient Warrior") but the cigars are certainly worth a try and the case is quite nice.


:r:r:r:r:r:r give it to your oldest friend for a birthday present!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I requested mine the day this thread was posted and still nothing, but I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

groogs said:


> I requested mine the day this thread was posted and still nothing, but I have my fingers crossed.


Me too, but you gotta remember, it takes awhile for the wagon train to get out here to the left coast.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Got mine today, ordered the day this thread appeared. Got a Beast, a Titan, & a Crest, all Toro sized.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I got an unexpected knock on the door from the UPS guy this morning... A present from Gurkha! The case is pretty nice looking, but isn't real leather. I already used it to carry a few cigars to my local b&m this afternoon & it will get further use. I put the sticks in my humi, but didn't really look to see which ones they were... One was probably a Regent toro & one was most likely a Crest. Not sure about the third, but I think it had a number on the band. Free stuff is always good :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> Got mine today. I don't think I'll ever wear the hat (mine said "Ancient Warrior") but the cigars are certainly worth a try and the case is quite nice.





CigarMonkel said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r give it to your oldest friend for a birthday present!


Are you friends with galaga?  :r


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

wooohooooo!!! Got mine today... Titan, Beast, & Crest


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

Woo, nice deal, I hope they are still doing it- I've wanted to try a Gurkha but never actually gotten one.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe they are scared you'll bomb them with Swisher Sweets.

BTW, I can't believe how many Beautys they have sent out. It's the most expensive I think anyone here has listed. I think a few got some Shaggy's not cheap either. The rest can be gotten at the devil site for a more reasonable cost. I just scored 5 Nepalese Warriors for ~$4 a stick.

Also, I'll be happy to take and give a home to all those who don't want their Gurkhas 



CigarMonkel said:


> got mine today! But for some reason they sent me two?:r
> 
> 2hats, 2leather cases, 2beasts, 2beauties, 2 crests.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, who beat me to it?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

My opinion, that kinda stuff is what gets the freebies killed. Anyone emailed Gurkha and thanked them for the nice treats?


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Volt said:


> My opinion, that kinda stuff is what gets the freebies killed. Anyone emailed Gurkha and thanked them for the nice treats?


I just thought it was funny... besides I don't wear hats. :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm I re-read my post it may seem a bit rude. But I'm not a word smith, so I hope the meaning and not the words themselves get accross.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Volt said:


> Hmmm I re-read my post it may seem a bit rude. But I'm not a word smith, so I hope the meaning and not the words themselves get accross.


No problem! I understand what you are saying. I wouldn't sell the hat but I'd trade it for a good cigar or just give it to a BOTL in person if I knew one. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now I agree with that. It's great bombing material even if your not a Gurkha fan. That's not to say that my co-worker who doesn't smoke and a frind of mine that doesn't smoke haven't requested a Gurkha catalog


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yay! My care package came today! I'm very impressed with their pc. 

I got a shabby too, I've never had one before! Stoked!


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I got mine today, put in for it a week and a half ago got the gars and the case but NO deal on the hat but hey my first 3 Gurkha's free now thats the cat ass.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I got my Hat, Case and a

Titan
Beast
Shaggy

nice!


----------



## BigMak (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine came yesterday. Avenger G5 Hat, leather case w/ Beast, Beauty, and another one I'm not sure of. I'll try to post a pic later of my Gurkha care package along with my CFO order which also arrived (only 4 days!)


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

still waiting


----------



## swagstar (Feb 15, 2008)

My first bomb ever came in the mail today...totally unexpected, opened it up and BAM, three Gurkhas in a nifty case!

Haven't tried Gurkha before, so i'm stoked. Also, don't have a carrying case, so I may use this in place of my eyeglass case. You guys think it'll be a decent cary case for short trips?

Anyway, just thought I'd share!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Volt said:


> My opinion, that kinda stuff is what gets the freebies killed. Anyone emailed Gurkha and thanked them for the nice treats?


I actually did. But you do not sound rude just stating your thoughts.


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Still waiting for mine to show up....I love the suspense :dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Even with this thread going, I thought "no way will they keep this up." I was wrong -- got my swag pkg last night. I'm already a Gurkha whore, so this promotion won't change anything for me, but I love when a company (any company) recognizes the value of customer relationship marketing.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

So far nothing yet on my end.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Still nada here. I'm gonna patiently wait until Monday, though. By then I'll probably have forgot about it, so it'll be super surprising


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

sspolv said:


> Still nada here. I'm gonna patiently wait until Monday, though. By then I'll probably have forgot about it, so it'll be super surprising


I had forgotten about mine until I walked out my front door and kicked a box on the ground. Took about 10 days for my to get here. I guess I have a short memory, I was wondering what I'd forgotten I ordered until I opened it up.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

got mine today


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

I got mine on Tuesday. Very generous of them. Class act! 

I sent them a thank you email.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Got mine today- the case is really nice.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I got mine today. No hat but the cigar case is very nice. I'm looking forward to the sticks as well, I've never had a Gurkha. wife did acuuse me of ordering the cigars until she read the letter (very funny with all the predictions of that). Great looking out Mullet.
I received a Titan, a Crest and a Beast.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

UPS package from Gurkha. Neat Gurkha hat and three cigars (beauty, titan, and crest).


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine came in Tuesday, picked it up today... 
A Gurkha hat, leather case, w/a Beauty, a Beast, and a Shaggy Foot... :ss

Major Props to Gurkha for this promotion... :tu


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

i just requested a catalog....Hopefully they will send me one. It is a great promotion.


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I just requested mine, It sounds like its worked for alot of others.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Received mine today:tu

Hat, leather case, 1 Beast, 1 Crest ,and 1 Shaggy Foot. AWESOME!!!


:ss :ss :ss


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Received mine yesterday - hat, case with a beast, shaggy and crest - looking forward to the crest - never had one. Very nice of Gurkha to do this.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

can i get some sort of ring gauge bump? I mean...c'mon!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Have the packages been arriving only through UPS or have some of you gorillas been getting them in the mail? I did this some time ago to be sent to PO Box and I've never heard anything from them.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Nabinger16 said:


> Have the packages been arriving only through UPS or have some of you gorillas been getting them in the mail? I did this some time ago to be sent to PO Box and I've never heard anything from them.


Got mine through UPS :tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Got mine today, leather case & Beast, Titan & Crest, no hat...

View attachment 17911


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Still waiting on mine

:r I'm bitching about not getting free stuff really fast.


----------



## randy floyd (Oct 19, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> Got mine today, leather case & Beast, Titan & Crest, no hat...


This is what was waiting for me when I got home. They must have run out of hats....


----------



## Billy The Kid (Feb 12, 2008)

Well...I just threw my info in...guess we will see what happens. Its good to hear of a company doing some good marketing:tu


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Got mine today via UPS.... whit Hat, leather case w/ Beast, Titan and Beauty. Nice freebie....:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Mullet said:


> can i get some sort of ring gauge bump? I mean...c'mon!


If somebody feels the need to bump you they will....to ask for a bump is good way to get a bump in the wrong direction. :2


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mine arrived tonight via UPS just as I was coming home 
from Thursday Boy's Night Out:









I received their catalog, a Gurkha hat & a Beast, Titan & Crest:









Very nice!!
If someone did not receive a hat & would like one, please PM me. 
I'm not a hat guy.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Mine arrived tonight via UPS just as I was coming home
> from Thursday Boy's Night Out:
> 
> 
> ...


When did u request a catalog?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

March 20 - took 2 weeks, but I am in the middle of the Western wilderness.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

took them about 12-13 days to get me mine..and it came by ups...my kids will steal the hat but the cigars look good and the case is pretty nice...all for free!

and like it was said earlier please thank the company with an email or there wont be many more freebies like this..




Shawn


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Mine arrived tonight via UPS just as I was coming home
> from Thursday Boy's Night Out:
> 
> 
> ...


Smokin5,

I'd love the hat if it's still available (I just sent you a PM with my addy).
Many thanks in advance!:tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> March 20 - took 2 weeks, but I am in the middle of the Western wilderness.


thats when i did mine so hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I requested mine on March 11th and still nothing. I have not even received their catalog. I would say Gurkha sucks, but they have hooke up so many BOTL they obviously do not. I guess I was just forgotten about. It is not the first time and I am sure it wont be the last. Congrats to all of you that got some nice cigars, I hope you enjoy them.:tu:cb


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

webjunkie said:


> UPS package from Gurkha. Neat Gurkha hat and three cigars (beauty, titan, and crest).


:tpd: Very nice package. Looking forward to using everything :tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

groogs said:


> I requested mine on March 11th and still nothing. I have not even received their catalog. I would say Gurkha sucks, but they have hooke up so many BOTL they obviously do not. I guess I was just forgotten about. It is not the first time and I am sure it wont be the last. Congrats to all of you that got some nice cigars, I hope you enjoy them.:tu:cb


I would go back and re-apply. 
I had signed up back early march as well, but resigned up last week and got the package this week... :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

You may be on the bubble. Mine took about 2.5 weeks or so. Patience Grasshopper.



groogs said:


> I requested mine on March 11th and still nothing. I have not even received their catalog. I would say Gurkha sucks, but they have hooke up so many BOTL they obviously do not. I guess I was just forgotten about. It is not the first time and I am sure it wont be the last. Congrats to all of you that got some nice cigars, I hope you enjoy them.:tu:cb


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i got my second one today two g3's and something else


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Smoked the crest last night it was good but nothing is saying "buy me"
Thank you Mullet for posting it. :tu


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see the stuff they send, I hope there are some G3's 1 week down and getting itchy, though it may just be the fleas


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol any canadians receive this?


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

I just jumped on the bandwagon and signed up today. I will keep you posted. Hopefully they are as kind to me as they have been to the rest of you. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. I got the pouch, Beauty, Shaggy and Titan but no hat. I'm a hat guy too:sb


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

well I've been waiting for over 2 weeks and still nothing!!! I'm going to reapply now:mn


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

2 weeks and nothing, except more fleas, I gotta get a collar or something.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Mr Flibble said:


> Got mine yesterday. I got the pouch, Beauty, Shaggy and Titan but no hat. I'm a hat guy too:sb


I'm not a hat guy. PM me your addy.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Pat1075 said:


> 2 weeks and nothing, except more fleas, I gotta get a collar or something.


:tpd:
What the hell I actually like and smoke em and I get skunked.
Hell I had an order come in from over seas I ordered after and I dont get the Gurk order before it arrives


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Well I am giving up I sign up for the catalog and get nothing. I did this twice. There was people who got two and i get none.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I applied to, a few days ago, keep my fingers crossed. Can't get their cigars of here, so it would be nice to get a sampler and be able to smoke some Gurkha after all.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I applied to, a few days ago, keep my fingers crossed. Can't get their cigars of here, so it would be nice to get a sampler and be able to smoke some Gurkha after all.


Same here, hope they ship to europe, if not we at least have a catalog to read while smoking :ss


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that the cigar pouch that Gurkha sent out says 8001 Released?


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

I was just thinking about this thread. Ordered the catalog about 2 weeks ago and nothing yet. Oh well, nothing ventured nothing lost.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I sent a request over a month ago with no luck at all. I guess some are luckier than others.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

Quick update:

Still nothing from Gurkha. 

I guess they don't really want to ship stuff overseas.. 

/Pac - really wanted a case.. and a hat. Heck, I love all kinds of free advertising stuff (no, wasn't mainly thinking about the cigars..)!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

renton20 said:


> I was just thinking about this thread. Ordered the catalog about 2 weeks ago and nothing yet. Oh well, nothing ventured nothing lost.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

3 weeks here this Thursday, still nothing.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

ya, its probably been over a month here with no luck. oh well

stearns


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Me, too


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, over a month and nothing.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Same here, over a month still waiting. Just for redundancy's sake I sent one to work with my name and one to my house with my girlfriend's name. Nothing at either.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

Three weeks and nothing yet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh, Gurkha, why have you abandoned us?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Close to a month for me and nothing!!!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Close to a month for me and nothing!!!


Same. I re-applied last night.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

My story sounds about like most of yours...nothing yet...fingers still crossed though.


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm with you guys, seemed like I signed up a long time ago, even before some of those that go theirs quite a while ago. Maybe the whole things is region specific? Only ship this stuff where shipping would be cheap? If any WI bretheren received theirs, let me know!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I kind of assumed they were only shipping via UPS. I sent my original request in using my PO Box (ups is unable to deliver to) and never heard anything. A couple weeks later I submitted my buddies street address, but never heard anything either. So I don't know, they were both sent in over a month/month and a half ago.

I guess some Gorillas around the Jungle just spun the roulette wheel and got lucky enough to hit a winning number.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I got my three cigars and leather case (no hat) two weeks ago after about a three week wait.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm still waiting its been about 3 weeks now, so I reapplied too.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm gonna wait till the end of the week to reapply.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I didn't notice this thread until today.. I sent a nice request for "pamphlets or other promotional materials", we'll see if I missed the boat or not..


----------



## Marklar MM (Mar 31, 2008)

If the case was limited edition, maybe they only sent out that many packages.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep... over a month and not a thing... If they only knew how much friggin money I spent on their product over the last 4 months... damit!


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

i got nothing so far either. i requested for two addresses, my apt in ohio and home in nyc. so far nothing in either address and its been well into a month now. i guess we missed out. :BS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Et tu, Gurkha....et tu?


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this one is hosed.

Someone plastered it all over the freebie websites with several thousand views each. The flea-bayers are ruthless, they would submit multiple times just for the hats. Freebies are abused so much due to the sheer number, the offers are usually removed or just never come. Sadly, I bet most of them were probably non-smokers too.

I doubt Gurkha intends to send 10,000 of these out, especially when they probably saw their catalog requests skyrocket in the last month.

I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

No luck on this end, either! Oh, well......


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> I'm pretty sure this one is hosed.


I was curious and hit their site today. They don't even offer a catalog anymore.
Now the only option is to download one. Can't say I blame them. 
It was mighty generous for the ones they shipped out. :tu


----------



## swawesome (Jun 17, 2008)

I saw this on another site a few weeks back and asked for a catalog. I hear it takes them like 6-12 weeks because they got so many requests


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> I'm pretty sure this one is hosed.
> 
> Someone plastered it all over the freebie websites with several thousand views each. The flea-bayers are ruthless, they would submit multiple times just for the hats. Freebies are abused so much due to the sheer number, the offers are usually removed or just never come. Sadly, I bet most of them were probably non-smokers too.
> 
> ...


 Greed kills.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah, they stuck it right up our moons.....danged Gurkhas!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, TripleF informed me of his Gurkha package so I signed up. Didn't see or hear anything for a bit. I almost forgot about it when I got home from work one day to find my Gurkha care package. Hat, cigars, leather case. Sweeeet! 

Only 3 cigars for me but they were all good.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I know it's been a couple of months since I signed up, aint got sh*t!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I quit holding my breath! Nice to have my color turn from blue to a healthy pink!


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup signed up a couple months ago, twice, and didn't get $hit


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

fissure30 said:


> Yup signed up a couple months ago, twice, and didn't get $hit


 :tpd:


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Haven't even got the catalog. At least if they were out of care packages, at least sent the info


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

From what I can tell they do not even have the catalog up to order anymore. You can download it, but I am unable to find the page where you can order it.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)




----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

Im out here in Iraq and I got some gurkhas from cigar.com so I signed up I hope that they send some out here.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I got that and even sent them a nice thank you for it. Never heard back, but it was appreciated.


----------



## andrewhac (Mar 6, 2006)

Greed kill IT !!! :bl


----------

